

Show HN: A Hacker Profiler to find teammates for hackathons - alizee
http://hackprofiler.alizee.io/

======
alizee
The goal of this app is to facilitate teammate discovery in hackathons. It's
the prototype of an idea and a showcase of what can be done fairly quickly in
Shiny (R). Don't forget to visit
[http://hackprofiler.alizee.io/#Information](http://hackprofiler.alizee.io/#Information)
to get more information around the project.

